# CS 1.6 Tips and Tricks



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all.I am starting this thread regarding the skills needed to be a good CS player.

Post all your experiences,your suggestions here starting from preferable guns n buying strategies to preferable positions in different maps,bombing techniques,important boostings,way of increasing skills with various guns
etc etc.But plz exclude nything abt map bugs.

personally, i hv been playing CS1.6 for abt 3 yrs now.hope I ll be able to help u out in most of the cases if you need ny and if i cant,i m sure someone other can definitely do that.


----------



## hullap (Jun 14, 2007)

I like to use sniper rifles.Where should i hide when I want to use .Most of the times I get caught


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> I like to use sniper rifles.Where should i hide when I want to use .Most of the times I get caught


 
for using awps,u need high skills.as u know,u hv only got 1 shot to hit,
so u must be very precise.

abt hiding place,tht ll differ from map to map.

bt 1 thing,why ll you like to hide if 1 shot of u can take the enemy down??

just avoid places where the enemies usually rush(exp.-de_dust2 stairs/ramp).

if u fall in such situations,use ur flashes well.

u have to think about ur positioning so tht u can pick ur enemy before he/she can.

i m giving some normal positions according to maps.try them out.

[noteositions are clan specific.playing in frag servers online may not match with these].

de_dust2 :- bombsite B (go on the platform inside n take position behind the boxes)
                 mid double doors (make someone boost u just in front of the green box n u can hv a clear shot to the players running through stairs/ramp)

                 bombsite A (u can go to side doors bt in clan matches thts not a good choice as flashes will make u blind n u can hardly take a shot.if u wanna go,take an assaulter as ur backup who ll help u to fall back if u miss ur shot or there are a number of enemies).

                 bombsite a (u can take position on the green box at bombsite a to take down enemies entering the bombsite through ramp/stairs.)

in all cases u hv to avoid flashes at all costs.


de_inferno:- bombsite a (take a flash and just going outside of bombsite a,
throw the flash in the wall in front of u.there s a lamp post.u hv to throw the flash in such a way tht it bounces from the wall in front of the boxes outside
.u wont get flashed bt the terrorists rushing towards the bombsite will definitely be flashed.now take positin behind the boxes n nail them down).

bombsite b (just moving out from ct spawn towards b,u can take position under the arch.bt ur reflex must be good enough to shoot down the t's running along the ramp n enterring the bombsite).


----------



## Chirag (Jun 14, 2007)

When me playing I shoot at the enemies and they movie away quickly. But when they shoot hell I can't even move properly and I die. Is that coz of ping? Coz in gta also it happened when I used to shoot the bullet didn't even touch enemies. Their ping is 10-20 and mine is 350+.. Is that the prob?


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 14, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> When me playing I shoot at the enemies and they movie away quickly. But when they shoot hell I can't even move properly and I die. Is that coz of ping? Coz in gta also it happened when I used to shoot the bullet didn't even touch enemies. Their ping is 10-20 and mine is 350+.. Is that the prob?


 
u yourself have the answer,pal.
if ping goes higher than 20,u ll definitely hv lags.
actually,when clan matches are organized,the ping are tried to make as low as possible.
actually,the problem is,ur frame rates are lower than the guyz u r playing with.so when u see a guy n try to shoot,actually he is no there at all.
hence,u cant kill him.
hv a good net connection with original cs steam version nd ur problem will be solved.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 14, 2007)

Actually the game is running smooth. No lag at all. Jst the ping is too high.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 14, 2007)

Continue in this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Actually the game is running smooth. No lag at all. Jst the ping is too high.


 
chk out ur fps [frames per second] n let me know.
whts the max fps??


----------



## Chirag (Jun 15, 2007)

^^
Around 55-60..


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Around 55-60..


 
thts too low.

u ll need at least 80-90 fps.

the best performance will be by setting max fps to 101 and fps 99.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 15, 2007)

^^
Ummm any tips??


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 15, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Ummm any tips??


 
well from console,make fps_max 101
fps may vary according to ur resolution settings.
if u hv ny gfx card,then go to gfx settings n make vertical sync on.
u ll get fps 99.
i dont remember the exact options rite now.
tell you tomorrow.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 15, 2007)

I switched off anti antialiasing and all and getting 99 now.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 16, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> I switched off anti analising and all and getting  99 now.


will u plz explain wht is antianalising??
i only know abt antialiasing


----------



## Chirag (Jun 17, 2007)

Jaldi Jaldi mein ho gaya.


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 17, 2007)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Jaldi Jaldi mein ho gaya.


to aab app shatruoko maar rahe hai??
koi problem nehin hain??


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 18, 2007)

MAchine gun - M249 - -the best gun


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 18, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> MAchine gun - M249 - -the best gun


bt its really costly too


----------



## mukul (Jun 19, 2007)

i m not understandin ...how this new thread is helpin ne one ....

post in the sticky .... you will recieve much better replies...


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 19, 2007)

mukul said:
			
		

> i m not understandin ...how this new thread is helpin ne one ....
> 
> post in the sticky .... you will recieve much better replies...



ok then


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 20, 2007)

When using glock run and shoot. coz of 20 round clip u get many chances.
WALK WHEN U CAN TO AVOID FOOTSTEPS
always carry a nade with u .


----------



## BULLZI (Jun 21, 2007)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> When using glock run and shoot. coz of 20 round clip u get many chances.
> WALK WHEN U CAN TO AVOID FOOTSTEPS
> always carry a nade with u .


 
ny way glock is not at all accurate.
bt u take a close range burst fire shot,its really deadly.
practising with the burst fire mode in glock ll be really helpful.


----------



## humiliation (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: CS 1.6 Tips and Tricks by Muhammad*

im new to cs butim really good now! anyone need help tell me and ill be really welcome.. ill help u wid anything!
best guns in my opinion are . .awp,ak,m4,deagle,usp. have of those rifles at all time and one of those pistols.. if u cant offord em.. use spawn pistols to save up money! but otherwise.. these are musthave gunz!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 14, 2008)

^
Bump


----------



## humiliation (Nov 21, 2008)

anyone need help with anything at all????? im really welcome to help out!


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2008)

I need the original game can U  me.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 21, 2008)

^What is that supposed to mean !

*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com
*gdxd.notlong.com
*gdxdrt.notlong.com


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2008)

He is asking that he can help let him help now.


----------



## reoparker (Nov 23, 2008)

i hv been playn cs 1.6 multiplayer for abt a yr nw....and i m almost a pro nw...........i hv beaten many gud playn guys quite easily........the best way to survive in cs is dat always keep moving.......never stand in one place........nd my best weapon is m4 for its precision........and deagle for its lethality..........but Ak is the most powerfull weapon because of its destructibility but at a close range m4 is best i guess.....always keep a deagle and switch it as fast as possible......never reload quickly.........just switch to secondary weapon........the secret to become a pro hw fast u move and shoot accurately at ur target......simple isnt it......lol ITS NOT..................U HAVE TO PRACTICE PRACTICE AND PRACTICE.........whn i started cs with cpu players i used to play for 12 hrs a day......so u see practice makes a man perfect....its true dear........if u waana becm a pro.........


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 23, 2008)

some basic points for starters ( newbs  ):

practice aim training from sites like these *aim400kg.ru/en/ or play with bots with low level AI then increase their level by steps

don't go Rambo-Mode (solo) always  stick with the team

for god's sake don't flash your own teammates and blind them - lol ALL newbs do this 

when firing, move in a circle keeping the enemy as the center point (not possible always)

jump while going around corners

Don't stand like a statue b4 a sniper... fire - move left - fire - move right - fire... making the sniping difficult

Don't reload immediately after killing an opponent. wait - look-out - move to a safe position and then reload

If you have the C4 (bomb) ALWAYS stick with your teammates

don't crouch when you are at point blank range and become a lame duck 

---------

watch demoes of pro players and also youtube videos.. you will learn a lot

a lot more tips and strategies can be found online... spend sometime to read and practice a lot
_


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 24, 2008)

Use good earphones or speakers so that u can know the exact position of the enemy behind a wall and shoot through it .


----------



## humiliation (Dec 4, 2008)

SO TRUEEE..if anyone got steam account add me: strictlyafghans... i can personally help train in almost any way u want.. i can show map bugs tips and tricks shooting map jump tricking anda lot more.. so add me and ill be sure to help.. if im on..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 6, 2008)

lol man looks like all pro players have come together for this one........... but i would like to add that you all are <<<<<<<<<<STILL NOOBS>>>>>>>> believe me you hav beaten a wcg player? beaten india's 2nd best cs player? have you guys ever heard abt recoil cntrl or walle.cfg  have you ever seen Fa+1oN play? aka aditya aka quantum rampage hehehehhe  you will understand one day wht is proness.........
LOL ROFL ADD ME IN STEAM ID = a_headshot


----------



## pulkit1337 (Dec 7, 2008)

imho,
assault with galil (awesome fire rate/magazine capacity and good damage)
ak is gr8 for taking off someone's head
maverick carbine is a gr8 all rounder
mp5 navy is uber cool if used correctly (i got 3 kills in a match, with the other guys using rifles)
always be careful of wall-banging (passing bullets thru walls) when camping
dont move around too much with sniper
.
.
.
.
ps, can ne one tell me how to FIND and PLAYBACK recorded matches(recorded with console command "record") in cs 1.6???


----------



## humiliation (Dec 10, 2008)

to record just simply open the console and type: "record "name of vid"
to play it : "playdemo "name of vid"
example: record gayindians
playdemo gayindians

Noas arc can kiss my ass..

go back to INDia dumb **** friggen NIGgAa.. if u dont know about any of us dont say anything.. bet u suck BALLZZ

 go learn cS then come back.. if uwanna face me add : strictlyafghans 

NIGGA and well settle it piece of ****!

****ing nigga


----------



## reoparker (Dec 14, 2008)

so noas u thnk u r a real pro ha........... ha lol wat abt 1 on 1wid me  ha if u hv a server of urs just give me ur link in reoparker@yahoo.com.........i bet u w nvr knw whn ur head ws gone..........n the thngs u hv mentioned like recoil control and walle.......man nwadays noobs also knw dat dude...........grow up........its easy to bluff in a forum like this.......if u hv guts in ur balls just invite me.......m ready to kick sm gud ass ha ha lol.........1 SHOT  2 KILL...........


----------



## pulkit1337 (Dec 16, 2008)

heh stop cribbin, guys, and play.
try going one on one, and post ur scores with a screenie, if u really wanna brag.



@humiliation,

thanks mate, but i know how to record them, i want to know WHERE they are kept and HOW to transfer them to another pc and play them back.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 16, 2008)

Guys it wud be good, if u continue ur discussions at the STICKY thread of CS..  plz as a request.. There is no point in creating different threads for the same game.. 
----------

Use this please... 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82371&page=42

----------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## humiliation (Dec 22, 2008)

yoo the vids are kept in the MAIN CS FOLDEr where it says models, sprites, maps and ****. keep searching and ull find it. if u wanna play them inanother folder, put it in USb and put it onanother computer or use websites to upload em to ur email or sumtin. hold i helped a bit . W/E


----------

